# ID the snail?



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

piggybacked it's way in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koldsoup (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like a plain pond/bladder snail, just with different markings on the shell.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

koldsoup said:


> Looks like a plain pond/bladder snail, just with different markings on the shell.


lol I thought the cool markings wouldve meant a cool snail (nerite, etc). guess I was wrong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackgood (Feb 9, 2007)

Just think, if you put little more food in there you'll have 10,000 more.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

jackgood said:


> Just think, if you put little more food in there you'll have 10,000 more.


I'm actually away from home but I expect a good 10 of em or so by the time I'm back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

> lol I thought the cool markings wouldve meant a cool snail (nerite, etc). guess I was wrong


This specimen belongs to the cool snail species, unmistakably.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

Glaucus said:


> This specimen belongs to the cool snail species, unmistakably.


I loled

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wlee618 (Dec 15, 2011)

singolz said:


> piggybacked it's way in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i need help too.. i can't tell if the one i found in my tank is a 'good to keep' or not.. i don't want the tank to be overtaken by the snails.:typing:


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Pond snail. Remove it on sight or resign yourself to a gazillion of them.... they do make good food for predatory fish, though!


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

don't mean to steal your thread, but i also would like to know if this guy is a keeper or not?


----------



## ffemt89 (Apr 3, 2012)

crispy0 said:


> don't mean to steal your thread, but i also would like to know if this guy is a keeper or not?


Im no expert by far but based on the research I've done trying to find snails to put in my aquarium i believe that is a ramshorn snail. With that being said hopefully someone who knows 100% will chime in behind me.


----------



## Celestial (Aug 11, 2012)

ffemt89 said:


> Im no expert by far but based on the research I've done trying to find snails to put in my aquarium i believe that is a ramshorn snail. With that being said hopefully someone who knows 100% will chime in behind me.


It is a lil ramshorn ( not the apple kind)- they will eat decaying matter,fish food,dead fish ,they will lay clear jelly eggs on the side of your aquarium glass and anything else in the tank.if they start to populate your tank and your fish dont keep them under control you might need to control them by culling. some people raise them for food for their puffer fish.I have Jewel Ramshorns which are the fancy colored version of the lil brown ramshorn.
I think you just have to decide if you like them in there
here is a few of mine


----------

